

Pyramid Final 1.0 released - cd34
http://groups.google.com/group/pylons-devel/browse_thread/thread/2e0c1d669924ea3f?hl=en

======
cd34
Congrats to Ben Bangert, Chris McDonough and the rest of the team responsible
for getting this released prior to PyCon.

------
old-gregg
Congrats! As a long-time user of Pylons I must say these guys rock. I didn't
always agree with their design choices for Pylons and Pyramid, but this
framework is rock-solid, it is truly production-quality piece of software.

Also it's built for a very specific user/programmer in mind, i.e. someone
who's not afraid of popping the hood here and there, who doesn't need a
blogging app in 30 minutes but in exchange gets to use the best collection of
Python libraries neatly stitched together.

~~~
jmtulloss
I absolutely agree with the pylons love. For any serious app, you have to pop
the hood in every web framework, and it's such a relief to find a framework
that's actually designed with that in mind.

------
danhak
I'm a complete Python n00b just starting to get interested in the language.
Could somebody please explain why I might use this instead of Django for web
app development?

~~~
cd34
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/48681/pros-cons-of-
django...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/48681/pros-cons-of-django-vs-
pylons)

Granted this applies to Pylons, not Pyramid, but, Pyramid is a leap forward,
so, the points are still quite valid.

~~~
danhak
Very helpful link, thank you.

------
buro9
I must say, the documentation is really nice. Not just in terms of
completeness, but also in terms of readability, structure and presentation.

[http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/1.0/index.htm...](http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/1.0/index.html)

That alone will make me have a play with Pyramid.

------
ericmsimons
How have I never even heard about this before? About six months ago I was
looking for a Python Framework for Agile dev (one of my previous clients was
nuts about agile & python). Kicking myself for not finding this :( Looks
pretty cool after skimming through it; keep up the good work Pyramid dev team!

~~~
ikitat
It was still repoze.bfg back then

~~~
ericmsimons
Ah that makes sense. Still didn't find it though, so maybe it's time to switch
from Bing back to Google ;)

------
cookiecaper
I just started a bunch of Django projects because Pylons was discontinued and
Pyramid was still called alpha in their docs. Oh well, next one will be
Pyramid.

